# A Strange Question...Is it possible?



## MelodyS (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi, I am brand new to this forum, and to studying the aspect of bee keeping. We have a large hive in one of our Eucalyptus trees that we have enjoyed for years. However, the tree endangers our home and we must take it down. So here's my question: is there a way to move the bees into another location on our property and simply allow them to be. Is this possible? And if so, does anyone have a recommendation of what housing to purchase for them?

Your Advice is Much Welcomed!

Melody


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

search the bee removal section here on the forum, or check with a local bee club. I'm sure someone can help you save these bees. Yes they can be moved and transferred to another home.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Actually if you are having a tree service cut the tree just have them save the section the hive is in. They should have a crane truck and they can lower the hive section to the ground without damaging it and you just stand it up, paint it and you have a living yard sculpture.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

great idea, I never thought of that:thumbsup: next time I get a call like that I'm gonna consider that option.


----------



## beeking1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Move the house :thumbsup: and leave the bees alone :doh:


t:


----------

